# Divorzio contagioso?



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

*Anche il divorzio può diventare contagioso*



Pubblicato da *ENRICO FRANCESCHINI*











 CHI VA con lo zoppo, impara a zoppicare, afferma il vecchio proverbio. Vale anche per chi va con i divorziati. Avere un amico, parente o collega che divorzia, aumenta considerevolmente la probabilità che una coppia si separi, secondo uno studio scientifico pubblicato in questi giorni.

In altre parole, sostengono gli autori della ricerca, il divorzio è "contagioso": proprio come un virus. Condotto da sociologi e psicologi di tre importanti università americane (Harvard, Brown e la University of California), lo studio ha riscontrato che il divorzio di un amico intimo o di un parente stretto accresce di un incredibile 75 per cento le chances di divorziare tra chi lo conosce. Il divorzio di un "amico di un amico", di un conoscente, di un collega che si conosce solo di vista, aumenta la probabilità di divorziare del 33 per cento. La presenza dei figli ha un effetto moderatore su questa forma di "contagio sociale", come la definiscono gli scienziati statunitensi: l'influenza di un divorzio nella cerchia ristretta di amici si riduce in proporzione al numero di bambini che una coppia ha. Insomma, più figli si hanno, minore è l'effetto di vedere che amici e colleghi si separano. Il divorzio non ha bisogno di avvenire nelle vicinanze: anche la fine di un matrimonio a migliaia di chilometri di distanza, ma in una coppia di amici o parenti, può spingere a fare altrettanto.
Gli studiosi americani hanno basato le loro rivelazioni su statistiche riguardanti un ampio gruppo di persone di entrambi  i sessi per un periodo di ben 32 anni. "Il divorzio andrebbe studiato e compreso come un fenomeno collettivo che si estende ben al di là di coloro che ne rimangono direttamente coinvolti", si conclude la ricerca, diretta da Rose McDermott, James Fowler e Nicholas Christakis, docenti di sociologia e psicologia nelle tre prestigiose università americane. 
Commentando lo studio, un giornale britannico, l'Observer, trova un immediato riscontro della teoria in un noto gruppo di amici: il "Primrose Hill set", ossia il gruppo di attori, cantanti e celebrità, tutti sposati, che vivevano nel quartiere alla moda di Primrose Hill, a Londra. Jude Law e Sadie Frost, Noel Gallagher e Meg Mathews, Liam Gallagher e Patsy Kensit, "avevano tutto, erano ricchi, belli, famosi e ottimi amici", osserva il domenicale, "eppure oggi nessuno di loro è ancora in coppia". Liam Gallagher e Patsy Kensit hanno divorziato nel 2000, Noel Gallagher e Meg Mathews nel 2001, Jude Law e Sadie Frost nel 2003. Si può obiettare che le celebrità divorziano più spesso. 
Ma la teoria del "divorzio contagioso" trova un'altra conferma nel comportamento di tante coppie sposate che, quando qualcuno dei loro amici si separa, interrompono ogni rapporto con i divorziati e in generale si guardano bene dall'invitare a cena dei single divorziati. Finora si pensava che fosse per non avere un "cattivo esempio" (o una piacevole tentazione) davanti agli occhi. Adesso è chiaro: cercano disperatamente di evitare il contagio. 
Fonte: http://www.repubblica.it/


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Credo che, come per tutti i comportamenti umani, conti il contesto sociale e l'atteggiamento di chi si ha vicino rispetto a un determinato comportamento.
In questo avevano "ragione" coloro che pensavano che l'introduzione del divorzio avrebbe favorito il ricorso alla seprazione. Se si sa che una soluzione dignitosa è impossibile è naturale che ci si rassegni...
Che scoperta!
Ma questo è valido anche per l'accettazione di situazioni di facciata?
Per la tolleranza nei confronti del tradimento?
Penso di sì, se un tempo il tradimento maschile era considerato quasi la norma. Forse questo è stato fin tanto ché...con l'impossibilità del divorzio si scoraggiava chi avesse avuto il desiderio di una vita di coppia a imbarcarsi con una pesona sposata.
Invece leggiamo qui spesso lo stupore di amanti quando non vedono soddisfatte aspettative di vita insieme che consideravano legittime.


----------



## ranatan (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che, come per tutti i comportamenti umani, conti il contesto sociale e l'atteggiamento di chi si ha vicino rispetto a un determinato comportamento.
> In questo avevano "ragione" coloro che pensavano che l'introduzione del matrimonio avrebbe favorito il ricorso alla seprazione. Se si sa che una soluzione dignitosa è impossibile è naturale che ci si rassegni...
> Che scoperta!
> Ma questo è valido anche per l'accettazione di situazioni di facciata?
> ...


Come dici tu il "contagio" vale davvero per molti altri comportamenti.
Un esempio lampante è la maternità. Nel mio gruppo di amici ad un certo punto ha iniziato una coppia ad avere un figlio e a valanga tutte noialtre, tanto che i nostri bimbi hanno pochissimi mesi di differenza l'uno dall'altro (e così poi è stato per i secondi figli).
Quello che dici dell'accettare un matrimonio di facciata non so che dire...proprio ieri parlavo con una conoscente che mi diceva che lei e suo marito vivono nella stessa casa ma da anni fanno vite "sentimentalmente" separate...hanno optato per una situazione simile per "il bene dei figli". A chi le ha detto che così si preclude di rifarsi una vita lei (38 enne) ha risposto che con due figli piccoli una vita non se la potrebbe comunque rifare!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Come dici tu il "contagio" vale davvero per molti altri comportamenti.
> Un esempio lampante è la maternità. Nel mio gruppo di amici ad un certo punto ha iniziato una coppia ad avere un figlio e a valanga tutte noialtre, tanto che i nostri bimbi hanno pochissimi mesi di differenza l'uno dall'altro (e così poi è stato per i secondi figli).
> Quello che dici dell'accettare un matrimonio di facciata non so che dire...proprio ieri parlavo con una conoscente che mi diceva che lei e suo marito vivono nella stessa casa ma da anni fanno vite "sentimentalmente" separate...hanno optato per una situazione simile per "il bene dei figli". *A chi le ha detto che così si preclude di rifarsi una vita lei (38 enne) ha risposto che con due figli piccoli una vita non se la potrebbe comunque rifare*!


 La gente se ne racconta tante per non ammettere le vere paure...

Sì credo che la maternità possa essere "contagiosa" perché, se non lo è, porta a trovarsi amicizie nuove tra chi ha figli coetanei dei nostri.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Luglio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> A chi le ha detto che così si preclude di rifarsi una vita lei (38 enne) ha risposto che con due figli piccoli una vita non se la potrebbe comunque rifare!



Da quel che vedo in giro non ha tutti i torti. Ma 38 sono davvero pochini per vivere in casa (e far vivere ai figli) un'atmosfera fittizia...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Anche il divorzio può diventare contagioso*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo articolo mi ha fatto pensare ad alcune cose.
Come dire separato è bello? è in? è figo?
Se guardo alle coppie che furono a me vicine, per esempio i testimoni di nozze, essi sono entrambi coppie separate.
Mi ricordo un motivo di litigio furibondo con mia madre, perchè mia moglie fu molto vicina all'amica che si stava separando. Una volta furono beccate da mia madre a fare le pazze in un ristorante. Mia madre mi disse che dovevo ( notare) vietare a mia moglie di frequentare la sua amica, perchè questa le avrebbe messo in testa idee del tipo: Dai fai come me.
Il motivo del litigio con mia madre fu l'indignazione: mia moglie può vedere e frequentare qualsiasi persona quando più gli aggrada. Che c'entro io? 

Riguardo agli amici: se si hanno amici in comune, mi pare che si verifichino poi situazioni imbarazzanti. Dai cazzo, si rompono le amicizie perchè: viene a trovarti lei e passa la serata a piangere su quanto è stato stronzo lui, viene a trovarti lui, e passa la serata a inveire su quanto stronza è stata lei. 
Poi due separati male, tentano di usare gli amici per fare due fronti, o usano gli amici per sapere cose della vita del rispettivo coniuge separato: sai se ha un altro? sai se si vede con un'altra?
Altro aspetto ancora.
Se una dopo che si è separata assume atteggiamenti diremo provocanti, diventa un bocconcino appetitoso per i mariti delle amiche. 

Aggiungiamo poi che se sei separato e hai amici che sono in coppia felici, penso che la loro felicità ti disturba dentro. Voglio dire mica uno va a farsi compatire in giro.

Gli uomini separati si ritirano molto in solitudine.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Da quel che vedo in giro non ha tutti i torti. Ma 38 sono davvero pochini per vivere in casa (e far vivere ai figli) un'atmosfera fittizia...


Rifarsi una vita? Ok, anche 100 volte.
Basta averne i mezzi no?
Non c'entra l'età, tu puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi, ma se la separazione comporta che tuo marito non avrà mai le risorse per passarti l'assegno e tu non lavori, di che vivi?
Con sti chiari di luna?
Mettiamo lui operaio specializzato, casa non di proprietà, due figli piccoli?
Per tanta gente non è salvare la facciata, ma di necessità si fa virtù.
Poi ok, se la separazione avviene perchè uno abbandona il tetto coniugale, altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Conte ti ammiro, sai?
Non so come fai a buttare ogni argomento in vacca, ma ci riesci sempre.
Io non ci riuscirei.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Conte ti ammiro, sai?
> Non so come fai a buttare ogni argomento in vacca, ma ci riesci sempre.
> Io non ci riuscirei.


Ma aspetta ho nuove riflessioni da aggiungere...è che sono anche in msn con un'amica, capisci?


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2010)

*Non ce la può fare...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma aspetta ho nuove riflessioni da aggiungere...è che sono anche in msn con un'amica, capisci?


potrebbe anche non fregarne nulla a nessuno...capisci!??!?? :mexican:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma aspetta ho nuove riflessioni da aggiungere...è che sono anche in msn con un'amica, capisci?


ah franco! magna tranquillo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ah franco! magna tranquillo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Non sei in spasmodica attesa di conoscere le profonde riflessioni?


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sei in spasmodica attesa di conoscere le profonde riflessioni?


:cooldue::bandiera::dorme:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sei in spasmodica attesa di conoscere le profonde riflessioni?


No sul serio Persa, hai scritto un post molto interessante, te l'ho anche segnalato positivamente. Aspetta che ci penso su.


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No sul serio Persa, hai scritto un post molto interessante, *te l'ho anche segnalato positivamente*. Aspetta che ci penso su.


che paraculo:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che paraculo:carneval:


Non sono paraculo.
Io guardo ai contenuti, non agli autori di un post.
Mica sono come lei io.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sono paraculo.
> Io guardo ai contenuti, non agli autori di un post.
> Mica sono come lei io.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Come si fa a contraddirsi tre volte in tre righe?!!
Sei ineguagliabile! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che, come per tutti i comportamenti umani, conti il contesto sociale e l'atteggiamento di chi si ha vicino rispetto a un determinato comportamento.
> In questo avevano "ragione" coloro che pensavano che l'introduzione del divorzio avrebbe favorito il ricorso alla seprazione. Se si sa che una soluzione dignitosa è impossibile è naturale che ci si rassegni...
> Che scoperta!
> Ma questo è valido anche per l'accettazione di situazioni di facciata?
> ...


Cara Persa,
Hai detto un sacco di cose interessanti stavolta.
Hai ragione l'atteggiamento di chi ci sta vicino è importante.
Infatti si è letto in più parti, che siamo noi a permettere all'altro certi comportamenti che non ci piacciono. Ma perchè lo facciamo? Per buonismo? Amore? Paura di perdere l'altro?

Molte cose sono cambiate in Italia con la famosa legge sul divorzio. Sappiamo tutti che quel referendum fu un duro colpo per il mondo cattolico e la dc. E posso dirti che il giorno prima di sposarmi ho litigato due ore con il sacerdote. Questo qua voleva a tutti i costi che io abiurassi al divorzio. Ma io dicevo a lui che sono cresciuto dopo quella legge, e che anche se consideravo sta parola un'estrema disgrazia, non potevo non ammetterne l'esistenza.

Io penso che sia le "situazioni di facciata", sia il peso dato al "tradimento", siano cose soggettive. Cose non quantificabili per legge, non sono reati. Vero quello che si dice qui dentro: non fare mai agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te. Ma che fare quando questo NON ci è stato fatto? Ognuno adotta le strategie che meglio crede eh? Posso dirti che più di una donna oggidì reagisce alla scoperta del tradimento in questo modo qua: ah si? Mi hai messo le corna? Benissimo, adesso anch'io mi metto a fare come te e stai zitto e buonino. Poi quando si trovano ad armi pari, possono anche discutere del loro futuro insieme o meno. Di fatto, poi si assiste e qui vengo alla facciata, che a tante persone va benissimo usare il matrimonio come facciata, per poi farsi alle spalle ognuno dell'altra: i propri porci comodi. Tu hai le tue "amicizie" e io le mie.
Forse un sincero sta male con un bugiardo.
Ma tra bugiardi invece si sta benon insieme. Perchè entrambi sanno benissimo che si stanno raccontando una montagna di palle, che fatalità aiutano ad andare avanti. 
QUesto tema è trattato benissimo da Ingmar Bergman in scene da un matrimonio.

Persa cosa è più devastante? Confessare una ciavadina extra o dire in faccia NON TI AMO PIU'?
Non ti ho mai tradito, ti sono sempre stata fedele, ma se vuoi sapere la verità: io non ti ho mai amato. Si ti ho voluto bene, in realtà mi servivi per riempire la mia solitudine, ma non ti ho mai amato. Però se osservi bene e attentamente ti ho sempre onorato. Non ti ho mai mandato in giro sporco e ho sempre provveduto al tuo sostentamento: ma era mia dovere di padrona di casa eh? Una vera donna di casa, sa tener su una famiglia ed allevare dei figli. Ma non ti ho mai amato te.

E veniamo agli amanti:
Gli amanti parlano molto poco.
Anche a me imbarazza moltissimo leggere qui dentro di quelle aspettative legittime. Ma esse diventano legittime. Facilissimo. Tu ti separi da tua moglie e io mi separo da mio marito. Ci è concesso dalla legge. Poi ci sposiamo io e te e facciamo diventare lecito e legittimo un rapporto che sapevamo benissimo essere illegittimo. Le altre due persone abbandonate?
Come dici tu: si adegueranno. Funziona così? Allora?

Piuttosto a me pare che gli amanti, si ritagliano una piccola felicità nascosta. E se sono arroganti e presuntuosi, iniziano a volere sempre di più finendo per farsi beccare. O creando certi casini dipinti molto bene in quel film: l'amore infedele.
Tanti amanti nascono e muoiono in un giorno come dice Neruda. Si arriva fino ad un certo punto e poi si inizia a soffrire. Perchè si vede che si inizia a sconfinare nella vita privata altrui, si inizia a vedere che i danni sono maggiori dei benefici. E ci si saluta. E ci si dice, magari chissà in un'altra vita.
Forse l'amore degli amanti è così intenso, perchè conquistato dribblando in mezzo ad un mare di difficoltà. I buoni amanti sono anche amici del cuore. E si proteggono tra di loro. 
Certo chi troppo vuole nulla stringe.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come si fa a contraddirsi tre volte in tre righe?!!
> Sei ineguagliabile! :up:


Difficile clonarmi eh?:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Difficile clonarmi eh?:carneval:


Impossibile - sei unico :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Impossibile - sei unico :rotfl:


 Uno e trino..


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2010)

comunque sia non si può dire che il conte non dia il suo contributo all'argomento tradimento.
possiamo discutere sui contenuti ma che partecipi sul tema principale è indubbio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque sia non si può dire che il conte non dia il suo contributo all'argomento tradimento.
> possiamo discutere sui contenuti ma che partecipi sul tema principale è indubbio


 Indubbiamente. 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

